# Mauszeiger zuckt/hängt bei schnellen Bewegungen



## TheIPons (21. Juni 2016)

*Mauszeiger zuckt/hängt bei schnellen Bewegungen*

Guten Tag alle zusammen,

ich habe seit einigen Tagen ein Problem mit meiner Maus (Redragon Phoenix) und/oder meinem Mauspad (Perixx DX-2000XXL) und suche verzweifelt nach einer Lösung.

Das Problem sieht folgendermaßen aus:

Bewege ich die Maus auf meinem Mauspad schnell von A nach B, fängt der Mauszeiger an zu zucken und kann der Bewegung nicht mehr folgen.
Ziehe ich die Maus zum Beispiel immer wieder schnell von links nach rechts und zurück, bleibt der Zeiger in der Mitte des Bildschirms hängen und zuckt hin und her. Es scheint so, als könnte er der schnellen Bewegung nicht Folgen.
Führe ich die gleiche Bewegung auf meiner Schreibtischplatte (Ikea Galant) aus gibt es jedoch überhaupt kein Problem und die Bewegung verläuft flüssig.

Mir kommt es so vor, als hätte die Maus ein Problem mit der strukturierten Oberfläche des Pads.
Vielleicht hatte hier jemand schon mal das selbe Problem oder ein ähnliches und kann mir weiterhelfen.

Ich bedanke mich schon mal im voraus für jede Art von Rückmeldung und hoffe, dass sich eine Lösung findet!

(Vllt. lässt sich das Mauspad ja mit etwas behandeln, sodass die Oberfläche etwas glatter wird?)


----------



## amer_der_erste (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mauszeiger zuckt/hängt bei schnellen Bewegungen*

Hallo,

ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit meiner G502!
Hatte mir extra für die Maus ein _passendes_ Mauspad gekauft.
Mir kam es auch so vor als ob die Maus mit einer bestimmten Bewegung einfach nicht mehr klarkommt.
Habe das Mauspad weggegeben und siehe da, es klappt!

Was ich aber immer noch habe ist das _zucken.._
Wenn ich die Maus nicht bewege zuckt die Maus paar Millimeter auf und ab, links und rechts.
Kann meinen PC nie in den Energiesparmodus schicken da er sofort wieder aufgeweckt wird 

Vlt. findest du ja eine Lösung


----------



## JackA (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mauszeiger zuckt/hängt bei schnellen Bewegungen*

Reinige mal die Linse mit Wattestäbchen und Glasreiniger.
Hatte auch mal das Problem mit einer Logitech G5R, dass sie nur noch auf hellen Flächen ohne zucken funktionieren wollte. Hatte Ablagerungen auf der Linse, die durch Pusten nicht mehr weg gingen. Nach Reinigung funktionierte sie wieder 1a.
Der Low-Budget 3050 Sensor in der Redragon Phoenix ist aber auch nicht das, was man bei schnellen Bewegungen mit der Maus, bevorzugen sollte.


----------



## TheIPons (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mauszeiger zuckt/hängt bei schnellen Bewegungen*

Ich nehme auch mal an, dass wenn ich ein glatteres Mauspad verwenden würde, es funktioniert. 
Auf der extrem glatten Tischplatte, die auch noch weiß ist, funktioniert ja alles einwandfrei. 

Vielen Dank für die Antwort!


----------



## TheIPons (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: Mauszeiger zuckt/hängt bei schnellen Bewegungen*

Werde ich direkt versuchen!

Kann es vllt. sein, dass die Linse durch das Mauspad zerkratzt wurde? (Warum auch immer.)
Überlege nämlich, ob ich mir eine Roccat Kova besorge und hab keine Lust darauf, dass die nach einiger Zeit das gleiche Problem hat :/
Auf Amazon habe ich aber bisher noch keine Rezensionen/Beschwerden der Art lesen können.

Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für deine Antwort!


----------

